# Maxant Extractor



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Hi Maxant fans.... I picked this up last year. Anyone know what is original about it and what is not. Any idea on the year it was made?

JoeMcc


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a old 1400, possibly used to be a hand crank, and then someone converted to a power.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

The black box is a variable speed control. It works pretty slick. The only thing I dont like is that the motor gets pretty hot. If I ever replace it I will have to see about getting one with an internal cooling fan.

JoeMcc


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

If the motor is getting hot, I would not be to concerned.
Just confirmed that was a hand crank model. Someone got crafty and added that unit.


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

I should take some pictures... I have a similar extractor, but the adaptation was done a little differently. Uses other Maxant components, and the double-bearing/spring clutch setup.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

dtompsett,

I suspect that you got it from Raymond?
If so, that is a 10/20 Maxant that I had when I ran my profi autfit? It amazes me how far it has come? 
By the way, the best machine money can buy. . .
Wish you good luck with it...

Regards,
France


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

France, the one I've got is a 4-frame (Tangential?)... originally would have been a hand-crank (I found the parts to convert back in a box), but it's got the Maxant clutch assembly, and a 120v reversible motor (found a hand-sketched wiring diagram with your name on it!). 

4 frames in, spin slowly one direction, then stop, pivot the frame cages ~180°, run in "reverse" to extract the other side, then stop and revert back to "forward" position to finish the first side. Gets the frames nice and dry! 3-way switch to control forward/off/reverse direction.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi,
I had in mind the 10/20 radial Maxant that I had back in eighties and sold it to Rial and I saw it last in Raimund's shop, when I visited there, two or three years ago. That one was and still is a machine that will outlast many a keeper.
Thanks for the memories. . .:gh:

Regards,
France


----------

